# Identify me



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

*Help ID my guys...purchased from lfs with poor documention.*

Labidochromis caeruleus???










Nimbochromis venustus??? Have another who's face turns really blue at times. Supposed to mean being a male I understand.









(Right) Not sure about this guy. I worried about him because he was small but really holds his own!









These couple are interesting. Focus on left picture and fish on left in right picture. Labeled as "kenyi cichlid", I bought four. Two turned yellow like at right and two stayed the pretty blue. 
















One of my favorites. Don't remember what he was labeled. 









Pictures don't do them justice, nor do I a camera. But there you go.

opcorn:


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

1, 2, and 4 are correct. #3 looks like a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos and #5 looks like a OB peacock.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

How bigs your tank with 2 male venustuses your in for a surprise if its small.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

danielratti said:


> How bigs your tank with 2 male venustuses your in for a surprise if its small.


Not to mention the 4 kenyi (with two being male). Evil hyper aggressive fish.


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

venustuses are in separate tanks

Any help on my actual question?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

sirmo said:


> Any help on my actual question?


As *cater20155* said

1. Labodchromis caeruleus (yellow lab)
2. Nimbochromis venustus (yes blue face is male) how big are these fish? That is an aweful lot of color for a fish that looks rather young. 
3. not sure which fish you are refering to left one is a female convict and the right one is either a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or a male Melanochromis johanni
4. They are all Metriaclima lombardoi. The juvenile and female form are the blue. The males turn yellow and lose their stripes as they mature.
5. OB (orange blotch) peacock. This is a man made hybrid so no scientific name. If it turnsd out to be male, it should get much more orange and also some blue splotches. Though since they are a hybrid, idividual fish will vary.

My OB male when I got him









and now as a full adult


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

Excellent!

Looking forward to seeing my peacock change.

Another reason to do your research...the fish you buy may look completely different in a few months.

Thanks those who helped!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

sirmo said:


> Another reason to do your research...the fish you buy may look completely different in a few months.


Some of the most beautiful adult fish start out as very dull, boring grey juvies.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

You got good answers. I would just also state that the kenyi will likley get along good for a few months then the dominant male will kill the sub dominant then move onto your other fish. They are highly aggressive for sure. That is if they survive the johanni (if thats what it is and it looks like it to me) that is another super aggressive species. You might want to wean out (sell or trade) some of the more aggressive species you have unless you have multi tanks to move these bad boys when they start chewing fins off their tankmates. (my johanni killed 4 larger red zebras overnight with no warning, just got up in the morning and found a massacre had occured in the previously peaceful tank)


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

wow...these fish have been together for about 5 months.

So far everyone gets along great.

My red zebra is the most agressive....especially when food is on the line.

So far both males and a single female kenyi gettting along great. Though the other female is looking a little left out. Again, bothered if by anyone, the red zebra.

Johanni is a little agressive, but not much. A quick chase and he settles.

Thanks!


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

one more....

Whats the best way to tell if I have a Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos or johanni??

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

For me the johanni incident started it out about 2 mo after purchase, so i sold him and got new fish. The kenyi lived nice till fish were about 4 to 5 inches long (6 mo or so ?) then the dominant one killed the sub dominant (sub still had faded purple in his colors). Now i keep frontosa and some other large haps, i only have two mbuna now LOL a rescued deformed yellow lab and its fellow rescued labeotropheus fullerbroni.

I would look them up in our profile section and study the photos (they drop down under the pic to be able to click on more than just the photo displayed when you open the page) Study the markings in the stripes and fins etc... That should tell you.


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

ok...I have arrange a new home for dominant male kenyi. That will leave 1 male and 2 females. Good?

Johanii does run the place. He may be next.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

If your going to keep the female kenyi i would suggest to keep the dominant male if they like him better etc... The sub dominant male is only sub cause the dominant one is there, take him away and he will color up if he isnt full yellow all ready and he will likely get more aggressive to impress his ladies.

I would slow down a bit, study and research what you all ready have, evaluate the tank they are in then make a decision on what to keep and what to re house. Try to keep 1 male and multi females of a species or all males only of a group (most fighting occurs from breeding behaviors). Look at the aggressiveness of each kind you keep to decide if they will work with your other fish. Thats the best advice i can give ya.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Kenyi should be in at least a 75g. tank and only one male with at least 4 or more females.


----------

